# Ipod owners



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

this club is for anyone that has an ipod and want to talk about it, what they listen to on it, what happened to them, bla bla bla

For entering u just need to say what ipod u have

I just got a shuffle so i have the great idea of making this club

MEMBERS SO FAR: LittleLizard, MadClown, Duffmanm, lucasweir, AphexDreamer, 3870x2, p o s pc, ZakkWylde, omiknight52, Crusader, farlex85, meaintsmart, psyko12, DjJakl


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

Does this apply to other brands other than Apple Ipod players?


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 17, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Does this apply to other brands other than Apple Ipod players?



I didn't know there were any other brands of iPods than those made by apple...


----------



## MadClown (Mar 17, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I didn't know there were any other brands of iPods than those made by apple...



me either 

But I got a 4th gen 20 GB, monochrome screen, white ipod, ive had troubles in the past, but the onlything that bothers me now is the ~8 hour battery life without the backlight.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

MadClown said:


> me either



You know what I meant, like other MP3 players.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 17, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You know what I meant, like other MP3 players.



I think thats why the thread was titled iPod owners and not MP3 player owners.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

brook is right, is only for IPOD OWNERS :rockin:


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

madclown added, CMON, i know that there are more people with ipod here


----------



## Duffman (Mar 17, 2009)

Me, I just got a refurbished 160GB Classic.

I got to the ipod party a little late.

I've had a 
20GB Color in white which filled up really fast and I gave it to my wife when I got a:
80GB Fifth Gen Video in Black which I almost filled up so I got the current:
160GB Classic which I rushed to get refurbished after i realized that it was discontinued in favor of the 120.

I also bought my wife a first gen Nano in black (2gb i think) which she uses for excercising.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 17, 2009)

i currently have a 4bg nano 3rd gen silver i dont leave my house without it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got me a Chromatic 16GB. Roughly filled with 1250 songs. I'm not an apple fan but I got this one for free and its proven to be very useful. My sis and Dad have Ipod Videos of this gen, not the touch ones though, all my friends have a touch.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

lots of people added


----------



## Duffman (Mar 17, 2009)

aww, my name is spelt wrong


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ipod Video 5th generation 30g.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

welcome 3870x2


----------



## Duffman (Mar 17, 2009)

what kind of cases do you guys use?

I got an ifrogz for my current ipod 

I also got an invisibleSHIELD™ to augment it's protection.  I haven't put the invisibleshield on yet but I already have them for both my Blackberry Bold and my wife's Blackberry Curve.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

i just got it today (have it since 3 hours ago) so, for now nothing and i dont think that there is an ipod case for an ipod shuffle, man is really small !


----------



## Duffman (Mar 17, 2009)

ahh, did you get one of those new fangled ones that talk to ya?


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

Duffman said:


> ahh, did you get one of those new fangled ones that talk to ya?



no, a second gen one. i think the third gen is crap. also it dont even reach here (yet) and i dont have much money but i wanted an ipod just for music and the shuffle fitted the bill


----------



## ZakkWylde (Mar 17, 2009)

have an 6th gen 80gb classic. I suggest everyone use a case/cover if you watch videos on your ipod, my sister's has a pretty nasty gouge in the screen from the edge of the metal on the headphones.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 17, 2009)

i got the 8gb Ipod touch


----------



## omiknight52 (Mar 17, 2009)

8Gb Ipod Touch with 60 apps  and continuing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 17, 2009)

how you like yours? I don't have any apps other then the ones it came with. haven't added any yet. only had about a week


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 17, 2009)

Regular White 80gb Classic.
Had it since mid-last year, got it for the price of an 8gb shuffle (close to $100 cheaper at the time) cause I was good mates with the cashier


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got an 80gb classic (6th gen), I'm lamenting the fact that ruckus.com closed shop, definitely my largest source of music.


----------



## omiknight52 (Mar 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how you like yours? I don't have any apps other then the ones it came with. haven't added any yet. only had about a week



I love it, only draw back is it only uses wi-fi , but other then that some apps are great like stanza, freememory 99cents, dictionaire, pandora, aol radio, itranslator,tv.com and pocketmoney- keep tract of spending and accounts


----------



## meaintsmart (Mar 17, 2009)

1st gen iTouch 8 Gb (jailbroken!).


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got an iPod shuffle 1 gb to keep me company during commuting.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 17, 2009)

I got

80GB iPod video
3 x 4gb Mini's iPods 
iPod Shuffle

oh and I bought my bud a iPod Touch 8gb for xmas, but I usually use it most of the time lol


----------



## omiknight52 (Mar 17, 2009)

meaintsmart said:


> 1st gen iTouch 8 Gb (jailbroken!).



How 's the jailbreak is it good, does it crash?


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how you like yours? I don't have any apps other then the ones it came with. haven't added any yet. only had about a week



cause finally i got a non-generic mp3 player   and is freakinly smally awesome 

ALSO LOTS OF PEOPLE ADDED


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2009)

i've got a ipod nano 1st gen 2GB in black XD


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello all, i own a 32 gig 1st gen touch and a 4 gig 1st gen nano...


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 6, 2009)

5th gen 30gb...got 3 of them for $25 a piece from an auction.


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

60 gig 5th gen. had it since dec of 2006...plan to upgrade to the 160 soon


----------

